# New York City Sanitation Police



## FastTrax (Apr 30, 2021)

https://www1.nyc.gov/assets/dsny/site/home

https://www1.nyc.gov/assets/dcas/downloads/pdf/noes/202000193000.pdf

www.careerbliss.com/dsny/salaries/police-officer/

www.theyeshivaworld.com/news/general/1690669/boro-park-nyc-sanitation-police-blocks-street-for-no-reason-causes-children-to-sit-on-buses-see-the-video.html

https://newyork.cbslocal.com/2018/05/14/exclusive-sanitation-police/

www.nydailynews.com/new-york/sanitation-officers-drunken-driver-road-article-1.2426265

www.csmonitor.com/1995/0807/07101.html

www.gothamist.com/food/why-was-a-sanitation-cop-making-busts-in-a-papa-johns-car

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_York_City_Department_of_Sanitation

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/New_York_City_Department_of_Sanitation_Police


----------

